# Anybody ever used Epoxy paint under their car?



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Just a thought my frined came up with, as we're soon starting to restore his 69 Mini MkII. He has a part time job in a scuba gear shop, where they use epoxy paint for some stuff (I dont kow what, scuba stuff doesnt interest me). 
He said that it is extremely durable and rock hard, so he thought of maybe using it under his Mini. Has anyone any experience with epoxy in automotive applications?


----------



## Vdubs (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Anybody ever used Epoxy paint under their car? (PerL)*

That's what most places use for primer.


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Anybody ever used Epoxy paint under their car? (Vdubs)*

I used epoxy primer after I sandblasted the frame and undercarraige of my antique chevy pickup. I think using epoxy paint would be good also, but the epoxy primer would be the most important and beneficial.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Anybody ever used Epoxy paint under their car? (PerL)*

NE1 else?


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: Anybody ever used Epoxy paint under their car? (PerL)*

I did a friends pan for his beetle restoration project.
did epoxy primer followed by gloss black epoxy paint
its a chemical cure so you can be quite liberal with it, the results on the pan were amazing, we sandblasted it before primer so in the end it looked factory but would be much more durable than VW ever made it.
you can take a hammer to this stuff and you'd dent the metal but not chip the paint.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

